# Problems with my canon 600d



## scottishdawn

Got my new camera today but I'm either being really stupid or I have a problem. When I take a picture a message comes up on screen saying error 30, unable to take picture, please switch on and off or take out and put back in battery. I have tried this several times but no improvement. Can I fix this or so I return the camera?


----------



## TCampbell

If you have removed the battery, waited a moment, then re-insert, and you STILL get this error, then contact Canon for support or... if this is a brand new camera, then I'd take it back to the place of purchase for an exchange.

Error 30 means a shutter malfunction was detected.  

The camera uses a focal plane shutter (it's not in the lens - so the lens should not have anything to do with this.)


----------



## KBM1016

Sounds like my issues earlier this month.  Either take it back if it's new or call and send to Canon for repair   Either way your camera is sick and needs a doctor.


----------



## scottishdawn

Hi, 
I've returned my camera to be replaced as nothing I did made a difference including trying a new memory card and switching it on and off a few times! The technical help desk needed me to try these things before they would agree to me returning the camera. New one arrives on Saturday. Is there any difference between a sd card and a sd xc card?


----------



## hukim0531

I would go with SDXC card.  It means extra capacity, faster speed.  Class 10 is usually recommended for video mode.


----------



## scottishdawn

Ok thank you. Would using an ordinary sd card cause the error message on my camera?


----------



## billross77

No, only the storage capacity and how fast it writes the image to the card.


----------

